# Oil change interval



## pgutana (Nov 14, 2004)

I just recently purchased a pre-owned certified '04 325i. I would like to change the oil every 5k-7.5k miles. Here is my concern, I don't have the time to change the oil myself so I was contemplating taking "her" to an express service center (Jiffy Lube, et al). Has anyone experienced problems with these express centers in regards to their BMW. My previous vehicle was a '96 Ford Explorer and I did not experience problems with them. 

Also, if anybody out there living in San Diego, please forward me recommended places of auto detailers/car washes and a window tinter.

Thanks.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

pgutana said:


> I just recently purchased a pre-owned certified '04 325i. I would like to change the oil every 5k-7.5k miles. Here is my concern, I don't have the time to change the oil myself so I was contemplating taking "her" to an express service center (Jiffy Lube, et al). Has anyone experienced problems with these express centers in regards to their BMW. My previous vehicle was a '96 Ford Explorer and I did not experience problems with them.
> 
> Also, if anybody out there living in San Diego, please forward me recommended places of auto detailers/car washes and a window tinter.
> 
> Thanks.


Go to your local independent BMW mechanic.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Eduardo said:


> Go to your local independent BMW mechanic.


:stupid:

Or, learn to do it yourself using a fluid extractor. It takes much less time and you don't need a lift/jacks/stands/etc. and avoid most of the mess.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I used to take a company car there (because we were told to) but I never completely trust the quick lube places.

You can get one of the Mity-Vac oil drainers and change your own oil and filter at the 7500 mile mark without too much muss and fuss - that's what I've started doing.

If you're not comfortable with doing that, an independent BMW mechanic is a good way to do it. There is a group that advertises in Roundel - the International Ass'n of Independent BMW Service Professionals; check out www.iaibmwsp.org for a list of members.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

I know these oil extractors seem like a good deal- but the only thing holding me from buying one is that it seems like it wouldn't be able to get out all the sediment that settles onto the oil pan after the engine has turned off. Am I wrong in thinking this?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

JAWJr said:


> I know these oil extractors seem like a good deal- but the only thing holding me from buying one is that it seems like it wouldn't be able to get out all the sediment that settles onto the oil pan after the engine has turned off. Am I wrong in thinking this?


To some degree you are correct. But since you are changing the oil more frequently, there won't be as much sediment, and it'll be caught in the oil filter anyway (which you'll be changing more frequently, too). You also must realize that when you do an oil change on a BMW, you are supposed to run the car for a few minutes until the oil comes up to operating temperature first, so that will keep most of the sediment in suspension in the oil while you are sucking it out, so that'll get damn near all of it anyway.

Also, assuming that you are still under maintenance, while you do the in-between changes, BMW will still be doing the scheduled changes via the drain plug, so any sediment still there will still get removed. After maintenance, every so often you could just do a drain-plug type change if you are worried.

You'll still be ahead of the game over those folks who get caught up in BMW's 15K oil change interval propaganda and never even check their dipsticks on a regular basis.

Well, that's my thinking anyway.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Well, that's my thinking anyway.


Very nicely put. That's the way I think about it. I really don't worry about the sediment since the engine has been run and I should be getting most of it via suspension in the oil.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Thanks very much for your thought into this. I hadn't thought that every 15K any exsisting sediment would still be removed the traditional way- I think you've persuaded me to get one. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You can usally get a oil/filter change done at a dealer for around $40-$50.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> You can usally get a oil/filter change done at a dealer for around $40-$50.


Sounds like a ridiculous rip off to me.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Gabe said:


> Sounds like a ridiculous rip off to me.


Why? They have labor costs when you change the oil your time is free.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Why? They have labor costs when you change the oil your time is free.


So do all of the quick oil change places, and most of them will change your oil while you wait for $20 or less.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't change my own oil because I live in a Condo which makes it a hassle. Maybe I could have it done 10 bucks cheaper at an independent, but when I take the car into the dealer for an oil/filter they will almost always do it while I wait. And Jiffy Lube forgetaboutit.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Gabe said:


> So do all of the quick oil change places, and most of them will change your oil while you wait for $20 or less.


$20 bucks for a quality filter and BMW approved synthetic oil?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> $20 bucks for a quality filter and BMW approved synthetic oil?


AKA Castrol?

OK, so you probably can't pay $20 for a synthetic oil change anywhere, but I would bet that you can find a quick lube joint that will do it for well under $50, with out a scheduled appoitnment, and in under 15 minutes.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Gabe said:


> AKA Castrol?
> 
> OK, so you probably can't pay $20 for a synthetic oil change anywhere, but I would bet that you can find a quick lube joint that will do it for well under $50, with out a scheduled appoitnment, and in under 15 minutes.


While the dealer service can be questionable at some places, I trust them more than some grease monkey at Quickie Lube.


----------



## spidrman (Aug 22, 2004)

*E46 Oil Changes..*

I wouldn't trust JiffyBoobs for changing my Bimmers oil. I own three.

Here's why.

I have worked in Jap dealerships for years. Our biggest customer for oil pans and drain plug bolts are quickie lube shops.

We have also REPLACED transmissions for these same quickie lube places. Just because the guy under the car has removed the drain plug for the TRANSMISSION!!!

I buy the filter AND oil from the BMW dealer. And have one of our Jap Techs do the oil service. I would NOT trust the quickie Lube place to do ANY of my work.

Or you could just take it to the Dealer. PERIOD.

IMHO

Dave


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

spidrman said:


> We have also REPLACED transmissions for these same quickie lube places. Just because the guy under the car has removed the drain plug for the TRANSMISSION!!!


Seriously!? That rocks! :rofl: :bustingup


----------

